# altec lansing wow!!!



## salils (Apr 25, 2005)

give me details of altec lansing speakers & their quality up to 2K


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 25, 2005)

ATP3 are decent for 3.1k


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 25, 2005)

Altec Lanisng 

 2.1 Speaker: AVS 300 - Rs. 1300
 4.1 Speaker: AVS 400 - Rs. 2400

If you want to go for a better 2.1 Speaker under 2000 then buy Creative Inspire cost Rs 1800 -1900 .


----------



## salils (Apr 25, 2005)

naveenpoddar said:
			
		

> Altec Lanisng
> 
> 2.1 Speaker: AVS 300 - Rs. 1300
> 4.1 Speaker: AVS 400 - Rs. 2400
> ...


are 2.1 700W or 2000W
give me this deatil


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 25, 2005)

> are 2.1 700W or 2000W
> give me this deatil



 2.1 denotes  2 channel Speaker i.e. there will be 2 speaker with a subwoofer. & not the Watts. 

 Always judge the  Speaker by its RMS and not PMPO Watts. 40 
watts of RMS is a good place to start.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 25, 2005)

Creative Inspire 2.1 is not a good performer.STAY AWAY!

Also,altec prices especially in delhi have shot up and are likely to shoot further due to lack of materials or something i think.

go for altec lansing atp3 for about 3k if you don't have money to invest in better 2.1 or 5.1.

going for normal 2.1 and saving ew hundreds may make you regret later.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 25, 2005)

@akshayt:

 I am using a Altec Lansing 621 which I thought is best 2.1 speaker 
among them but it cost Rs. 6900. 

I agree with u that ATP3 is a  excellent speaker in his range . But it exceed his budget . 

 So i suggest him Creative Inspire as it is under 2k & will be better than Altec Lansing AVS300.


----------



## yogeshm02 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have BYTE XPS 2.1 (2950 PMPO) purchased for Rs.2650/- a year earlier.

The sound quality of this set is much-much better than creative 2.1. It has got good treble and deeeeeeper bass. Can't  compare with Altec's sets because i have never listen to them.


----------



## salils (Apr 26, 2005)

so, naveen after these posts what do u think which set should i buy?
what is price of ATP 3?
how is AVS 4?


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 26, 2005)

if u can spend 3000 bucks then definately go for ATP3. It price around 3100 -3200 . 

But if you r tight with ur budget then go for Creative Inspire


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 26, 2005)

altec lansing avs 300 bass sounds slightly compressed but gives good midrange performance....
creative inspire 2.1 is bit more boomy then avs300 but overall avs 300 is the winner coz it never cracks even at extreme volumes....hallmark of altec lansing  whereas whole of this creative inspire series suffers from cracking sound at more then 60% of the volume....

also creative 2.1 lacks decent midrange quality....

so the choice is urs and yea if u can shell out 3K then look no further then ATP3

ENjoy...


----------



## club_pranay (Apr 26, 2005)

notthing can replace the original cone woofers
i love my Bowers & Wilkins 
*img251.echo.cx/img251/4581/nautilus801cherrywithoutgrille.jpg


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2005)

cost?


----------



## borg (Apr 26, 2005)

Those damn avs 300s are totally out of stock here in B'lore . As u might be aware, all the morons & scumbags in Bangalore are in the computer reseller business.


----------

